# Running as root prohibited with hikari and unable to drop root with SWAY



## michelTrm (Feb 19, 2022)

Hi everybody,

Since maybe 2 weeks I'm trying to switch to wayland with Freebsd.
I have the errors cited in title. Today, I made a fresh install of freebsd.
1. I installed hikari with wayland and wlroots
2. Seatd is running. I can see seatd.sock and seatd.pid in /var/run
3. I have set XDG_RUNTIME_DIR=/tmp/1001-runtime-dir and chmod 700 $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR.
4. My user is in group wheel,video,messagebus.


I use Alpine linux, and I can use wayland without problem.
I 'm lost. do you have a solution for that
is that a seatd problem ??

I followed this guide:


			https://hub.darcs.net/raichoo/hikari/issue/28
		









						Solved - Where can I find a more comprehensive Wayland guide
					

hello everyone I just started using FreeBSD. The display server uses Wayland instead of xorg How to install it and make it sway through startx Wayland in Wiki was updated a year ago. I wonder if there is any better help now. https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/Wayland  To install the port: cd...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## Alain De Vos (Feb 20, 2022)

Check /etc/rc.conf contains:

```
seatd_enable="YES"
```

There are a few settings you can try like (take the relevant ones):

```
export XDG_RUNTIME_DIR=/home/x/TMP
export XKB_DEFAULT_LAYOUT="be(nodeadkeys)"
export XKB_DEFAULT_RULES=evdev
export QT_QPA_PLATFORMTHEME="qt5ct"
export WM=labwc
export GDK_BACKEND=wayland
export XDG_SESSION_TYPE=wayland
export QT_QPA_PLATFORM=wayland
export SDL_VIDEODRIVER=wayland
export CLUTTER_BACKEND=wayland
export BEMENU_BACKEND=wayland
export QT_WAYLAND_DISABLE_WINDOWDECORATION=0
export MOZ_ENABLE_WAYLAND=1
```


----------

